# Slaw Recipe



## tf bbq (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody have a sweet slaw recipe. Not overly sweet. I like the KFC type and the "Fresh Express kit". I have tried making a few but I can't get it quite right.

Thanks


----------



## lisacsco (Jul 6, 2008)

Someone at work made this and it was really good.


8 cups finely chopped cabbage (about 1 head)
1/4 cup shredded carrot, pat carrot dry or everything will be orange (1 medium carrot)
2 tablespoons _minced_ onion
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1/4 cup milk
1/2 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup buttermilk
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice


1.
Be sure cabbage and carrots are chopped up into very fine pieces.

2.
Combine the sugar, salt, pepper, milk, mayonnaise, buttermilk, vinegar, and lemon juice in a
large bowl and beat until smooth.

3.
Add the cabbage, carrots, and onion, and mix well.

4.
Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving, overnight is better.


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks for the recipe


----------



## meowey (Jul 6, 2008)

Meowey's Cole Slaw



1.Shred cabbage on hand grater (about 1 head) into bowl
2.Sprinkle sugar across the top of cabbage in bowl
3.Salt and pepper to taste
4.A few capfuls of cider vinegar to just moisten the sugar
5.Let sit for a short time
6.Add enough Miracle Whip to bring together
7.Mix


Hope this helps!


Take care, have fun, and do good!


Regards,


Meowey


----------



## daboys (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the one I make. It's great on pp sammies too.

*Marks Sweet Slaw*

1 lb shredded cabbage (Angel Hair)
1/2 onion-diced
1-2 carrots-shredded
1/4 cup mayo
1/8 cup yellow mustard
1 tsp apple cider vinegar
1/2 tsp coarse black pepper
1/2 cup sugar
salt to taste

mix everything but the cabbage in a lg bowl then add the cabbage. Mix it all together(works best to use your hands). Cover and refrigerate for a couple hrs. Serves 6-8 people.


----------



## blacklab (Jul 11, 2008)

Chinese Coleslaw

1/2 c vegi oil
1/2 c apple cider vinegar
1/2 c brown sugar
2  season packs of beef roman

mix all together night b4

1 pkg shredded cabbage
1 bunch of green onions choped or more depending on your taste
1/2 c sliverd almonds 
1/2 c roasted sunflower seeds 
2 packages of broken up beff roman nooddles.

About an hour B4 severing mix all together set in frig to let the flavors get aquainted then serve.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Blacklab, that's the one I use a lot...It sounds funny with the ramen noodles, but they sure taste good in the salad.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 11, 2008)

Ditto but with Mayo instead of Miracle Whip


----------



## blacklab (Jul 11, 2008)

I here ya cowgirl!

Somebody shared this with me a few years ago and loved it. made a few adjustments with it but it's a keeper in my book


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the chinese version and here are a couple more for you to try including KFC's knock off from a cook book i have.


*KFCâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Famous Cole Slaw*
    Â½ cup mayonnaise
  1/3 cup sugar
  Â¼ cup milk
  Â¼ cup buttermilk
  2 Â½ Tbs. lemon juice
  1 Â½ Tbs. distilled white vinegar
  Â½ tsp. salt
  1/8 tsp. black pepper
  8 cups finely chopped cabbage, about 1 head
  Â¼ cup shredded carrot, then chopped
  2 Tbs. minced onion

              Finely chop the carrot and cabbage, place in a large mixing bowl. In a separate bowl, combine remaining ingredients and stir well. Add dressing mixture to cabbage mixture, stir well and chill or refrigerate covered, for a minimum of 2 hours.
  Serves 10 to 12
  I prefer the cabbage shredded though.


*Dave's Easy Coleslaw*


1 head white cabbage, shredded or grated
1/4 cup shredded carrot
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp fresh ground black pepper
1/3 cup mayonnaise (Best Foods or Hellmans)
1/3 cup sugar
1/3 cup apple cider vinegar( use rice wine vinegar for a sweeter slaw)

mix all ingredients but the salt, carrots and cabbage. Sprinkle salt over cabbage and carrots. let stand in a collander for 30 minutes. place cabbage and carrot in a bowl and toss with dressing. let sit, chilled in a refrigerator or ice box for 1 hour before serving. toss just before serving.
Serves 4 to 8 (i love slaw so it serves me 3 servings)


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 17, 2008)

How I do mine is just mix mayo, apple cider vinegar, sugar, garlic, salt, pepper, paprika, and celery seed in a bowl with wisk. Just wing it at first then adjust a little until you get the dessing taste where you want it. Then toss with cabbage and finely chopped onion. Easy enough.


----------

